

Google: Arms Dealing in Weapons of Mass Destruction - markskaggs
http://www.chromevoice.com/google-arms-dealing-in-weapons-of-mass-destruction/

======
jacquesm
> Linux tried “free” but their efforts were unfocused and uncoordinated.

As if linux ever went head to head with anything.

The whole strength of the thing comes from the fact that it is 'unfocused' and
'uncoordinated', it is the proverbial grass roots movement. Slow to get off
the ground but longer term in my opinion unstoppable.

Every time I download a new distro, be it knoppix, redhat/centos or (k)ubuntu
I'm amazed by how much better and more polished it is than the previous
version.

Give it time. Linux is already more pervasive than most people realize, in the
embedded world especially.

That google chrome os the article mentions is based on Linux.

------
stakent
Google redefines the whole mass application market.

Microsoft is a victim. Intentional or not.

